# Shelby auction score.



## ZE52414 (Oct 10, 2019)

I’ve been kinda quit lately due to some housework, but I’ve had my eye on this bike for a month. The auction ended last night and I won! I’ll pick it up tomorrow. I haven’t seen it in person so hopefully it’s not terrible.


----------



## Kramai88 (Oct 10, 2019)

Nice score. Glad you’re back in the bike business 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Oct 10, 2019)

Score!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 10, 2019)

Nice score. You were punished for a while, huh?


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 10, 2019)

Nice - now show is the other bike in the lot


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 10, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Nice - now show is the other bike in the lot



Tell me you weren’t the guy that made me pay more than I had too lmao!


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 10, 2019)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Nice score. You were punished for a while, huh?



Yes! It’s almost over now!


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 10, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> Tell me you weren’t the guy that made me pay more than I had too lmao!




I think I’ll leave the other bike there.


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 10, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> Tell me you weren’t the guy that made me pay more than I had too lmao!



Not at all - just saw that it was a lot of two, and curious.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 10, 2019)

Nice score Zack


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 10, 2019)

I saw that when browsing the Iron Ranch auction from same auction house. Too far away for me, and when I saw it no bids yet. Knew someone was going to score on this sleeper !


----------



## Kramai88 (Oct 10, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> I think I’ll leave the other bike there.








You can’t leave this behind!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 11, 2019)

Kramai88 said:


> View attachment 1076708
> You can’t leave this behind!
> 
> 
> ...



Fine I’ll grab it. When can you come get it lol


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 11, 2019)

Here’s some pick up pics. I’ll post more later.


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 12, 2019)

Due to a unexpected furnace malfunction I’ll be listed some parts off this bike a little later.  In the meantime if someone is looking for something in particular shoot me a message.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 12, 2019)

How much on the saddle?


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 12, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> How much on the saddle?



Someone has dibs on the saddle and post.  I haven’t had any time today to get the stuff pulled off and listed. I’ll try to get around to it tomorrow.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Oct 12, 2019)

Pm sent on the rack
Thanks Mike


----------



## JRE (Oct 13, 2019)

How much for the frame and fork


----------

